# Behind every (bad) man......



## a_majoor (29 Jun 2006)

From the Globe and Mail, the wives of some of the 17 arrested terror suspects were also hip deep in supporting the aims of radical Islam. The oh so shocked expressions of their husband's or son's innocence seems very contrived now.....

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20060629.BLOG29/TPStory/Front/?pageRequested=1



> *Hateful chatter behind the veil*
> Key suspects' wives held radical views, Web postings reveal
> OMAR EL AKKAD AND GREG MCARTHUR
> 
> ...



Follow the link to read the rest


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2006)

:  Just doing the math, she married when she was fifteen.


> She knows it freaks her husband out just thinking about it, but 18-year-old Nada Farooq doesn't care: She wants a baby. It is mid-April, 2004, and the two have been married for less than a year. In the end, the jihad clause was not included in a prenuptial agreement.


----------



## GAP (29 Jun 2006)

Maybe a large part of the focus of these terrorist groups needs to change to include the females. Up until now, most people's focus has been on those that initiate and participate in the planning and execution which in most cases have been men. 

If, in fact, the some of the driving force and teachings are coming from some of the women, then it is only fair that they receive their fair share of attention.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Jun 2006)

To bad their conviction don't include refusing a Infidel lawyer and not collecting infidel welfare checks. .  8)

MOD EDITED: Lets not fall into the trap of slamming the good parts of the Islamic faith.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Jun 2006)

This sounds like an exact repeat of what has been going on here for some time. 

Too bad 'Samantha' from 'Bewitched' couldn't make them all disappear without a trace.

What we have here is a can of worms of a global size that has just been opened. 

Wait for it,


Wes


----------



## a_majoor (29 Jun 2006)

From "Dust my Broom"

http://www.dustmybroom.com/?p=3978



> From earlier this month:
> 
> At the mosque where five of the suspects prayed, Imam Aly Hindi denied teaching them any form of hatred or extremism. “We are not radicalizing anybody,” he said.
> 
> “Mosques are used as places of worship, but also we cannot speak only of how to pray — we speak about current affairs from time to time when drastic things happen. *We speak out. This is our right as Canadian citizens*.”



How wonderfully ironic. In their Islamic paradise they would be chattel slaves, unable to access the Internet or even congregate in person to exchange such tidbits. Perhaps the best possible punishment is to give them exactly what they want; a court supervised life under the strictest possible interpretation of Wahhabist Islam, where they will be confined to the back of a house in silence for the remainder of their natural lives.

But the danger is not that they might want to live that sort if existence, it is they want US to live that sort of existence as well, no matter what our wishes or "rights as Canadian citizens"


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Jun 2006)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> From "Dust my Broom"
> 
> http://www.dustmybroom.com/?p=3978
> 
> ...



Well said Arthur!

Wes


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jul 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> To bad their conviction don't include refusing a Infidel lawyer and not collecting infidel welfare checks. .  8)
> 
> MOD EDITED: Lets not fall into the trap of slamming the good parts of the Islamic faith.




Actually technically speaking, you are all the infidels as I had to convert to Islam to marry my wife in Malaysia. So can I criticize my own religion??

Mind you I belong to a small sect of Islam (currently 2 of us, but we are always looking for recruits, bring beer) that believes munching on pork, while guzzling beer bring you closer to god.


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Actually technically speaking, you are all the infidels as I had to convert to Islam to marry my wife in Malaysia. So can I criticize my own religion??
> Mind you I belong to a small sect of Islam (currently 2 of us, but we are always looking for recruits, bring beer) that believes munching on pork, while guzzling beer bring you closer to god.



Hmmm... sounds like a believer in the three P's: pivo, pork and porn!   ;D


----------

